#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Australia- Study abroad in Australia - MS in Australia >  >  Australians - Citizens of Australia - Natives of Australia

## nitika.arora

Australian people, or simply Australians, are the citizens of Australia. Australia is a multi-ethnic nation, and therefore the term "Australian" is not a racial identifier. Aside from the Indigenous Australian population, nearly all Australians or their ancestors immigrated within the past 230 years. Colloquial names used to refer to Australians include Aussies, and Antipodeans.[3][4]

The mainstream Australian culture (occasionally defined as the Anglo-Celtic culture), is a Western culture largely derived from the traditions of Western European migrants beginning with the early settlers from England, Scotland, and Ireland. The populations of Sydney, Melbourne and the other major cities are different from the demographics of rural Australia as a result of the differing migration patterns.

*Australian people can refer to:*

The citizens of Australia, as defined by Australian nationality lawPeople whose ancestors lived in Australia





  Similar Threads: Australia Travel - Introducing Australia - Why to go Australia on a Holiday Australia - Commonwealth of Australia - Australian Subcontinent Basic Information Moving to Australia - Migrate to Australia - Guidelines to move to australia Work & Study in Australia - Working while studying in Australia Guidelines Studies in Australia - Study Culture in Australia - Pratical Approach in Australia

----------

